
CRC Polynomial Zoo - okl
https://users.ece.cmu.edu/~koopman/crc/crc32.html
======
PaulHoule
I wonder if you could make something that detects common CRC and checksum
codes such as the checksum on credit card numbers, but that uses math
efficiently. (e.g. if I had a column of numbers I'd like to know it if they
all match an unknown checksum)

~~~
okl
Like a rainbow table? See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_table](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_table)

